# Backwater Fishing



## WillyCatch’em (Jan 31, 2020)

My favorite time to fish is when the river pushes into the creeks! Especially in the spring when it seems like everything is biting and you can catch largemouth, hybrids, white bass, skipjack, and sauger every cast with a small jig. A friend and I are putting my 14ft Coleman in tomorrow at Big Indian creek and seeing what we catch! Hopefully white bass and hybrid super! Will keep you guys posted. Has anyone ever tried live minnows for crappie or sauger in the backwater?


----------



## Treble (Mar 27, 2017)

Waters Cold - Life jackets !!


----------



## WillyCatch’em (Jan 31, 2020)

Treble said:


> Waters Cold - Life jackets !!


Yes definitely


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Dont know about down there, but the creeks running into the river is Eastern Ohio are chocolate milk right now.


----------



## WillyCatch’em (Jan 31, 2020)

Drove by this morning and it greening up for us nicely. Gonna give it a shot


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Some of My favorite spots are backwaters also especially on small crks. The smaller waters dumping into the big river will have some of the first clear water available
Keeping track of which creeks are fishable/fish best, at every river level is a giant help.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## WillyCatch’em (Jan 31, 2020)

garhtr said:


> Some of My favorite spots are backwaters also especially on small crks. The smaller waters dumping into the big river will have some of the first clear water available
> Keeping track of which creeks are fishable/fish best, at every river level is a giant help.
> Good luck and good fishing



For sure! I know it’s kinda early but we want to try something other than fa
Ponds. I usually use small jigs and roaster tails but I’m gonna try some live minnows and some 4in flukes this time. What do you typically use?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Just remember the creeks are gonna be pushing 35 degree water this weekend, so the river will be warmer, what you are talking about is when the streams are warmer then the river, Just sayin...Also previously noted is some creeks fish better then others so keep moving if you cant find them and wait a little longer to really focus on them. Ill 3rd the post about ming sure your wearing pfd and being very careful!


----------



## WillyCatch’em (Jan 31, 2020)

Salmonid said:


> Just remember the creeks are gonna be pushing 35 degree water this weekend, so the river will be warmer, what you are talking about is when the streams are warmer then the river, Just sayin...Also previously noted is some creeks fish better then others so keep moving if you cant find them and wait a little longer to really focus on them. Ill 3rd the post about ming sure your wearing pfd and being very careful!



Right, we usually wait to go in the spring but we’re tired of waiting ha! For sure about the PFG! Thanks for the info brother!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

WillyCatch’em said:


> What do you typically use?


 It'll be awhile for me but I normally would fly fish in warmer conditions. 
This time of year I'd use a jig n live minnow, vertically jig a blade bait or just casting and slow retrieving a curly tail.
I fish Big Indian on occasion especially when the wh/Bss really get going, it's one of my favorite places to drop in with my float tube. There are a couple of other decent small crks nearby 
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## WillyCatch’em (Jan 31, 2020)

Ya it’s early for us for sure but I’m with ya! When it’s on the fishing is unreel! Sorry about the pun, couldn’t help myself


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

A little backwater fun on Sunday. Mostly this junk and a few small w/bss. I was hopeful for a few sauger but struck out.
Couple more weeks and creek mouths will be on fire.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## hgbjr (May 15, 2008)

I've never had a problem with water clarity in the rivers and creeks. Matter of fact some of my best catches, both numbers and size have been 0 viz and Rollin" water. One of my favorite spots, the mouth of creek at Pt.Pleasant after catching fish on just about every cast that day as schools came and went, I caught back to back 12 lb striped bass, which were the only two fish I kept that day for a planned fish fry, till I made the mistake of stopping by the office and a co-worker saw them and talked me out of them. He was disabled and I was taught to respect my elders. Didn't hurt that I liked the guy too. Anyway, I heard they were delicious. Funny thing too, whenever I came by the office on my day off, people were coming out to check the bed of my truck, even before saying high, all year long, I think they are hoping I get a turkey or a deer. Some of those city folk probably thinks there's a steer season!


----------



## WillyCatch’em (Jan 31, 2020)

garhtr said:


> View attachment 343371
> View attachment 343373
> View attachment 343375
> 
> ...


Right on man!!!!


----------



## WillyCatch’em (Jan 31, 2020)

hgbjr said:


> I've never had a problem with water clarity in the rivers and creeks. Matter of fact some of my best catches, both numbers and size have been 0 viz and Rollin" water. One of my favorite spots, the mouth of creek at Pt.Pleasant after catching fish on just about every cast that day as schools came and went, I caught back to back 12 lb striped bass, which were the only two fish I kept that day for a planned fish fry, till I made the mistake of stopping by the office and a co-worker saw them and talked me out of them. He was disabled and I was taught to respect my elders. Didn't hurt that I liked the guy too. Anyway, I heard they were delicious. Funny thing too, whenever I came by the office on my day off, people were coming out to check the bed of my truck, even before saying high, all year long, I think they are hoping I get a turkey or a deer. Some of those city folk probably thinks there's a steer season!


awesome story! The mouth of big Indian creek is great!


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

hgbjr said:


> I've never had a problem with water clarity in the rivers and creeks. Matter of fact some of my best catches, both numbers and size have been 0 viz and Rollin" water. One of my favorite spots, the mouth of creek at Pt.Pleasant after catching fish on just about every cast that day as schools came and went, I caught back to back 12 lb striped bass, which were the only two fish I kept that day for a planned fish fry, till I made the mistake of stopping by the office and a co-worker saw them and talked me out of them. He was disabled and I was taught to respect my elders. Didn't hurt that I liked the guy too. Anyway, I heard they were delicious. Funny thing too, whenever I came by the office on my day off, people were coming out to check the bed of my truck, even before saying high, all year long, I think they are hoping I get a turkey or a deer. Some of those city folk probably thinks there's a steer season!


You mean there isn't??!! Oh,Oh!


----------

